# Albon 5g bolus ???



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Ive had these boluses since last year, and I still am not quite sure on how to break them up for the kids 
when my does freshen. They are the cow boluses, the bottle says 5g, but isn't very helpful beyond that. 
Ive looked here, and other places for using these huge babies, but am at a loss still. 

I am hoping someone on here has broke them down before??

A gal that is a dog breeder and runs a rescue crushes them and weighs the dose, 
but I am a bit confused about the exact dose for a goat.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like a hard way to do it. Sell them to a cow farmer and get the Albon injectable! For drug doses you can check in goatkeeping 101, there's a post about dosages. Not sure if Albon is in there, though. I am not a fan of crushed stuff, it's hard to make sure the animal gets the full dose, unless you drench and are handy with it. I like to give shots IM, because it just gets in the animal's system the fastest.


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Already looked in goat keeping 101, no info on these big mammas but thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Throw them away and buy Dimethox 40% the only albon we have actual dosages for, done with fecal. You can tell from the other albon type products, the 12% that most of it is guessing from the wildly differing rates, none that I know of that comes with fecal information that it is working. If you want a good dosage on an albon your vet gives you make sure you take your Goat Medicine with you, do not go by their dosages.


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Okie, we'll do then, thanks for the help Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I actually just used DiMethox 40 for the first time yesterday for a sick 7 month old doeling I bought two weeks ago. I am smiling today, because i was very worried about her and now she's back on her feet eating hay and feet. One question to those who have used this med: is it known to be a painful (stinging?) shot? This doeling made quite a lot of drama about it, but I don't know her yet, so I don't know if she's a drama queen.

Also, she reacted very quickly to the first shot, the dosage indicates 5 daily shots. Should i go 3 days, or still finish the 5 day protocol?

Thanks!!


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

I give mine orally - five days in a row, first day is a loading dose, days 2-5 at half the rate - based upon weight.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

V - I have got about a quarter of a bottle left and after my youngest gets her dose this week, will not need any more due to winter, age, etc. You are welcome to it if you can wait til Monday.  Otherwise it sits thru the winter and gets congealed - so I will be buying new for spring kids anyways.


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Lori,
I am not in a hurry but need to have it on hand for January...
Ill pick it up next time I am over!!


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

In the section 'From birth to kidding', Dimethox 40 percent is given orally, not injected, for coccidiosis.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I gave her one shot and it worked. Stuck with the one shot, and I'm still not sure if that was wise, but she's doing great, so for now I'll let it go. 

DiMethox 40 I have is for intravenous, I noticed later, but it does not mention oral dosing. Are there several kinds, or is this oral dosage (which was really high, I used less!) just a different way to use this same medication?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Marion it is fecal sampled and works orally. It is very unlikely a sulfa would work as a one shot. Maybe you could fecal and give us the results injected, fecaling before and after.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Vicki, I did not fecal, since this was a completely new animal for me, suddenly sick with both pneumonia and possibly scours, so I wanted to react quickly. I used the DiMethox, because it's indicated for both coccidiosis and pneumonia/shipping fever, so I figured that would be my best shot (no pun intended) and apparently it was. Next time I suspect true coccidiosis (and I have seen that in my herd), I will fecal before and after and let you guys know!

I agree that I should probably have used multiple doses (3 days at least), but I didn't in this case. 

Marion


----------

